# Einige interessante Tutorials zur Scriptsprache AWK für Text Processing



## Thomas Darimont (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://robert.wsi.edu.pl/awk/
http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-part-one/

Gruß Tom


----------

